# Finally a dream has come to trution



## vistastang (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had two selfish dreams that I can remember. One was to be a pilot (doesn't look good) and the other to own a sailboat. Well it looks like I'm going to need sailing lessons as I'm meeting a gentleman at the end of the month to purchase a Coronado 25. Never thought it would happen but never say never I guess. I live near the Chesapeake so I'm in a perfect location. Can't wait to get it. I look forward to conversing with you fine folks and if anyone around the Chestertown/Annapolis area want to get together for a cruise let me know.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## vistastang (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## vistastang (Aug 14, 2011)

Not meaning to sound brazen but if anyone in the Annapolis area is looking for a mate for the day and perhaps show me some of the basics to sailing please let me know. I know my way around power boats pretty well. Especially parking and maneuvering them as I've worked at some marinas in my earlier days. My Brother in law has a C&C 33 which I've been out on before but unfortunately it's been on blocks now for over ten years (what a shame). That's where I got my sailing bug. I've also sailed around in small Sunfish and the like but that's about the extent of my experience. Anyway if your feeling magnanimous or just looking for some company let me know.


----------



## woodywood (Aug 17, 2011)

im in the same boat.lol aint it great.i pick mine up friday.congrats to you.i was gonna buy one 15 years ago but got married instead.lookin back i could kick myself.jk....well...maybe


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

vistastang said:


> I've had two selfish dreams that I can remember. One was to be a pilot (doesn't look good) and the other to own a sailboat....


Not sure what is selfish, I am/have both. Fortunate, for sure, but I've worked very hard.

I was exposed to intense and serious training when I got serious about both. I highly recommend the approach to get it right the first time. Hunting and pecking for lessons can teach some bad habits.


----------



## vistastang (Aug 14, 2011)

Good for you Woody! What are you getting and where are you going to keep it? I'm going to keep mine moored at my sisters initially but I guess that won't do for the winter. Guess I'm going to go around to local marinas here in Pasadena and see what's available and how much.


----------



## woodywood (Aug 17, 2011)

got a helms 25.ive been out twice ow.what a blast.i keep it in hernando beach fl


----------

